# Medical Tech in Calgary?



## DianCecht (19 Jul 2019)

Hi folks,
I am interested primarily in a reserve EMT role attached to one of the local Calgary based units.
I can't find anything on the unit specific pages relating to medics.

Are there any possibilities for someone to join up to become a medic attached to a reserve unit?


----------



## mariomike (20 Jul 2019)

DianCecht said:
			
		

> Are there any possibilities for someone to join up to become a medic attached to a reserve unit?



For reference to the discussion,

Medical Assistant - Reserve  
https://army.ca/forums/threads/4238.225.html
11 pages.

Reserve Med Assistant  
https://army.ca/forums/threads/114042.0


----------



## RocketRichard (20 Jul 2019)

DianCecht said:
			
		

> Hi folks,
> I am interested primarily in a reserve EMT role attached to one of the local Calgary based units.
> I can't find anything on the unit specific pages relating to medics.
> 
> Are there any possibilities for someone to join up to become a medic attached to a reserve unit?


Pop by Mewata and make an appointment to see 15 Fd Amb. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sarahsmom (20 Jul 2019)

Unless you already have your PCP license the term you are looking for is Med A or medical assistant. 

You will still end up travelling to Borden ON for your trade qualifications but otherwise if there is a field amb in Calgary you should be able to join.


----------



## mariomike (20 Jul 2019)

paleomedic said:
			
		

> Unless you already have your PCP license the term you are looking for is Med A or medical assistant.



See also,

Questions about joining reserves as a medical technician  
https://army.ca/forums/threads/104512.0

Med Tech or similar in Naval Reserves?
https://army.ca/forums/threads/127007.0

Advice on Med Tech in reserves  
https://army.ca/forums/threads/103584.0

EMT to Res medtech?
https://army.ca/forums/threads/116596.0

Reserve Force Med Tech questions  
https://army.ca/forums/threads/92725.0

Med Tech Training RESERVES? 
https://army.ca/forums/threads/106178.0

Reserve Med tech QL3 
https://army.ca/forums/threads/96531.0

Primary Care Paramedic joining the reserves  
https://army.ca/forums/threads/44136.0

etc...



			
				DianCecht said:
			
		

> I am interested primarily in a reserve EMT role attached to one of the local Calgary based units.



15 Field Ambulance

 Mewata Armouries
 801 - 11th Street S.W.
 Calgary, AB T2E 6M2
 (403) 974-2982


----------

